# Mentor Needed



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

I plan on applying to what was TNARS and is now The Log College & Seminary but need to have a mentor. I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding one?


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Sep 5, 2020)

Hi Douglas!

_Typically_ a seminary that requires or requests a mentor, is ideally looking for that mentor to be pastoral in persuasion (assuming you're pursuing and M.Div and/or considering vocational ministry etc.). At least that's how it is at my Seminary. Have you reached out to your Pastor or someone of the like to see if they'd be willing to mentor you?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

My Pastor supports me in going but isn’t reformed in his beliefs so that wouldn’t work since it’s part of the requirement. But I agree that would be the ideal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 5, 2020)

Lance Jones said:


> At least that's how it is at my Seminary.


Hey! I'm starting at Charlotte next month!

And to Douglas, that's an interesting situation. Any reason you're not in a reformed church?


----------



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

The reformed churches where I live are very pragmatic. My Pastor was the one who had me go through the “Behold Your God” study which God used to show me the reformed doctrine. I had been steeped in dispensationalism prior to that.


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 5, 2020)

Douglas G said:


> The reformed churches where I live are very pragmatic. My Pastor was the one who had me go through the “Behold Your God” study which God used to show me the reformed doctrine. I had been steeped in dispensationalism prior to that.


Where are you located? And, just a friendly reminder, you might want to fill out your signature line soon.


----------



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

Sheboygan, WI


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 5, 2020)

I see three OPC churches and a Heritage Reformed Church in that area. Truly crazy that all of them are soft, especially that HRC.


----------



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

I never heard of that HRC I will check it out thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Sep 5, 2020)

TheBruisedReed said:


> Hey! I'm starting at Charlotte next month!



That's great! Going for your M.Div?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ADKing (Sep 5, 2020)

There is also this church in Sheboygan: https://www.reformationpc.org/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Sep 5, 2020)

I can't mentor you, but I'll buy you a beer. I live near Appleton.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 5, 2020)

Lance Jones said:


> That's great! Going for your M.Div?


Yessir! You too?


----------



## TheBruisedReed (Sep 5, 2020)

Douglas G said:


> I never heard of that HRC I will check it out thanks!


Right on, brother!


----------



## Douglas G (Sep 5, 2020)

Charles Johnson said:


> I can't mentor you, but I'll buy you a beer. I live near Appleton.


Appleton is great place!


----------



## rafaelferreira (Sep 20, 2020)

Douglas G said:


> I plan on applying to what was TNARS and is now The Log College & Seminary but need to have a mentor. I was wondering if anyone could help me with finding one?



I also plan to apply to The Log College & Seminary. But I have no mentor yet. I am in prayer for that.


----------



## greenbaggins (Sep 20, 2020)

Grace Presbyterian Church (OPC) is in Sheboygan. I know the pastor rather well. He is anything but pragmatic, and I would highly recommend his church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

